# Tooth whitening



## cbruen1 (8 Sep 2006)

Hi - I'm not sure if this is the right place for this thread but there is a section on dental/lenses in the keyposts so that's why I'm putting it here.

I'm thinking of getting my teeth whitened. From what I can see there are 2 options 

- dental tray kit made up by a dentist and worn for an hour every night for 10 nights approx. Cost about 250 - 350 euro
- Something called zoom laser whitening. Seems to be a one off 1.5 hour treatment using a laser of some sort. Costs about 400 - 600 euro

Does anyone have any experience with either method, particularly the laser one as I'm leaning towards that at this stage? Curious as to how effective they are, if teeth are sore or sensitive afterwards, etc.


Thanks v much,
Ciaran.


----------



## roxy (8 Sep 2006)

cbruen1 said:


> - dental tray kit made up by a dentist and worn for an hour every night for 10 nights approx. Cost about 250 - 350 euro
> - Something called zoom laser whitening. Seems to be a one off 1.5 hour treatment using a laser of some sort. Costs about 400 - 600 euro
> Does anyone have any experience with either method, particularly the laser one as I'm leaning towards that at this stage? Curious as to how effective they are, if teeth are sore or sensitive afterwards, etc.Thanks v much,Ciaran.


 
Dental tray is awful, I had it last year and did it for a week or so, until I couldn't stand the pain any longer. Teeth were so sentitive I was sitting next a radiator constantly trying to ease it! Never again. I still have the gel at home and my moulded trays. Doubt I'll ever use it again though!

Would love to get the laser done, where have you enquired about it? My dentist in Tallaght has one of the machines but have not heard of anyone (that I know of) having it done.


----------



## rkeane (8 Sep 2006)

Apparently, you cant beat good old soot.  Seriously.


----------



## roxy (8 Sep 2006)

rkeane said:


> Apparently, you cant beat good old soot. Seriously.


 
Huh?


----------



## rkeane (8 Sep 2006)

roxy said:


> Huh?


Brushing your teeth with soot gives you instantly white teeth.  Its a fact.


----------



## roxy (8 Sep 2006)

rkeane said:


> Brushing your teeth with soot gives you instantly white teeth. Its a fact.


 
Seriously? Is this a 98fm 'Dave's World' fact or for real? Normal chimney soot?


----------



## cbruen1 (8 Sep 2006)

I've checked out Smiles (www.smiles.ie) and the body clinic (www.thebodyclinics.com) both of which do the one off treatments. Smiles charge 600 euro and the body clinic has a special offer of 395 euro. 

Sounds like the dental kit is a pain in the proverbials...would go with the one off if I can find out if it's safe, effective, etc.

Ciaran.


----------



## helan72 (8 Sep 2006)

my gran who is 100 swears by soot - thats all they had for brushing their teeth had when she was a kid. have never tested it myself, not sure i would like to!


----------



## rkeane (8 Sep 2006)

roxy said:


> Seriously? Is this a 98fm 'Dave's World' fact or for real? Normal chimney soot?


never klisten to 98fm but I know this works.  sure it tastes bad but just rinse with jaegermeister and you wont know the difference.


----------



## roxy (8 Sep 2006)

rkeane said:


> never klisten to 98fm but I know this works. sure it tastes bad but just rinse with jaegermeister and you wont know the difference.


 
Great stuff! Now to get some coal.... anyone out there with a real fire that wants to post me some?


----------



## Megan (8 Sep 2006)

helan72 said:


> my gran who is 100 swears by soot - thats all they had for brushing their teeth had when she was a kid. have never tested it myself, not sure i would like to!


I wonder is that why my late parents had full sets of false teeth by the time they were 40 years old.


----------



## Cati76 (8 Sep 2006)

Megan said:


> I wonder is that why my late parents had full sets of false teeth by the time they were 40 years old.


Maybe the fact that they didn't have access to a dental treatment as we do know should be taken into account.

I've heard about using bicarbonate when brushing your teeth, one of my aunts uses it, and her teeth are really white.


----------



## eveanne (8 Sep 2006)

Hi Cbruen1,

Any chance you have Vivas Health Insurance? They will pay (or refund) towards teeth whitening if you have it done in any of the smiles clinics.
regards
Eveanne


----------



## ragazza (8 Sep 2006)

Hi,

be wary with the laser whitening.
My sister got it done a couple of years ago - initially the results were fabulous - a beaming white smile.
BUT, the treatment caused her teeth to go very porous - now if she drinks red wine, her teeth go instantly red. It looks so bad that she only drinks white wine when out in company.

I'd love to get it done myself, and maybe technology has come on in the last few years, but definitely ask your dentist re long term affects on the porosity of your teeth.


----------



## gotsomenow (12 Sep 2006)

rkeane said:


> Apparently, you cant beat good old soot.  Seriously.




Can anyone confirm this before I go scraping the chimney?  :-S


----------

